# Transfering Tivo recordered content to a PC



## Kenn159 (Nov 16, 2007)

Question for the Tivo-ainiacs?

I have two things I would like to achieve ...just wondering if there is a way I can do this
1.I would like to transfer Tivo recorded tv shows from my Tivo to my pc computer.

2.I would like to dump my phone land line, which is only there for the sole purpose of a connection of the tivo program guide for my Tivo.

.
I guess normally the best way would be hook both the PC and the Tivo to a router hooked to a cable modem. 
Although, I do not have Cable or DSL coming into my home... I do have a couple router's in my computer stuff stash though.
I get online with my PC via tethering it to my cell phone. 

My Tivo's units are a series 2 Toshiba TX120 and a Tivo series 3 HD.
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

These aren't really Underground issues. Extracting programs is a normal, supported service now, except that some are copy-prohibited. TiVo Desktop is the official way, otherwise you can use the built-in web interface, or kmttg, or pyTivo, or etc. Getting your TiVos onto a LAN is a prerequisite for any of these, of course. (For programs that _are_ copy-prohibited, I suppose extraction is still a banned subject on TCF. But cross that bridge when you come to it.)

Once you've got everything on a LAN, you can use Internet Connection Sharing on your PC to route its Internet service to the TiVos. I hope you have unlimited data on your phone plan.

P.S. In your situation, you don't need a router, just a switch.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Kenn159 said:


> Question for the Tivo-ainiacs?
> 
> I have two things I would like to achieve ...just wondering if there is a way I can do this
> 1.I would like to transfer Tivo recorded tv shows from my Tivo to my pc computer.
> ...


The free version of TiVo Desktop will handle the first one, although there are open source programs that will also work.

The Series 3 has a built in Ethernet jack, or it can use the TiVo wireless G adapter plugged into one of its USB ports.

If that Toshiba is the one I think it is, you should be able to plug into one of its USB jacks either the TiVo wireless G adapter or one of the approved USB to wired Ethernet adapters like the Netgear FA120.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I think in order to transfer the Tivo recordings to the PC he would be better off networking the two of them with a router. However to do it cheaply he could use a NIC in the computer and then connect them with a cross over cord. I dont know if Tivo Desktop would work doing it that way.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Kenn159 said:


> I guess normally the best way would be hook both the PC and the Tivo to a router hooked to a cable modem.
> Although, I do not have Cable or DSL coming into my home... I do have a couple router's in my computer stuff stash though.
> I get online with my PC via tethering it to my cell phone..


Once you get your network set up you can get your guide data by manually forcing a connection to the Tivo mothership once a day. Then you can get rid of your phone line. That is if you can get your router to see out of your teathering but if not just turn ICS on the PC and do it that way.


----------

